# Phase Change Cooling



## Playa (8. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand von euch, ob es einen guten Anbieter (oder überhaupt schon einen) hier in Deutschland gibt der Wechselphasen Kühlungssysteme anbietet ?

In Amerika scheint es ja schon bekannter und weiter verbreitet zu sein als bei uns.

Ich erinnere mich an eine von OCZ namens "Cryo-Z". Gab auch irgendwo Artikel im Netz darüber. Dort hieß es auch über eine 
vorrausichtliche Markteinführung in Europa um 2009, Anfang 2010 rum. Naja, das ist schon wieder ein paar Jährchen seit dem und Neues fand ich dazu auch nichts mehr.

Hier gibt's einen weiteren (wohl) amerikanischen Anbieter für so'n Ding:  Prometeia Mach II GT Phase Change Cooler Review - PCSTATS.com


Wenn also jemand da mehr darüber weiß, wo man noch solche Gefriertruhen für CPU's gut bekommen kann, nur her mit der Info ! Bin für alles dankbar ...


----------



## Combi (8. Februar 2012)

lol,das is ne einfache kompressorkühlung...
die findeste bei ebay..am ende...die teuersten artikel bei wasserkühlung/radiatoren...
und bei aquatuning..
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Overclocking


is aber nix für den alltag,das ding hat ne lange anlaufzeit und nen mords stromverbrauch...


----------



## Pliscin (8. Februar 2012)

lol was willst du den damit machen  ich würde sagen eine einfache Wakü reicht aus und es besteht auch die frage ob die CPU das lange mit macht mit einer KoKü prinzipiel sehe ich für den normalen altäglichen gebrauch da keinen sin 
sich eine KoKü einzubauen


----------



## Playa (8. Februar 2012)

Pliscin schrieb:


> lol was willst du den damit machen


... ach nur das Übliche wie Office, bisschen im Internet surfen, Musik hören ...


Ernsthaft Leute ! Was WILL man wohl mit so einem Teil ???   


Bzgl. des Stromverbrauchs habe ich das schon mitbekommen, doch so 'mörderisch' ist der nicht. Das Gerät von OCZ Cryo-Z nahm um die 120W für sich in Anspruch. 
In Anbetracht der Kühlleistung denke ich, ist das allemal zu verschmerzen.  

Einzig der Preis aus dem Link von *Combi* sowie die Info über eine lange Anlaufzeit, irritieren mich derzeit etwas ...


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2012)

Die Cryo-Z ist auch eher - naja. Davon ab bekommst du etwas vernünftiges nicht unter ~500€. 

Anlaufzeit ist normal und das hast du bei jeder Kompressorkühlung. Das Kältemittel muss ja erst verdichtet werden und verdampfen -> Wärmeentzug. Der Evaporator muss dann auch erst mal Betriebstemperatur erreichen. Geht natürlich nicht von einem Moment auf den anderen 

Du findest hier im Unterforum aber schon geschätzte 20 Themen wo man Kompressorkühlungen kaufen kann usw. Schau dich da lieber erst mal um und les dich in die Materie ein.


----------



## Vaykir (8. Februar 2012)

Ich verweise mal dezent an patrickclouds


----------



## SoF (9. Februar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die Cryo-Z ist auch eher - naja. Davon ab bekommst du etwas vernünftiges nicht unter ~500€.


 
Das halte ich für zuviel - wenn man etwas wartet und eine gebrauchte kauft, gibt es da teilweise echt gute für 350-450€.
Allerdings hab ich da auch immer ein Händchen für die Dinger günstig zu schießen 
Die Cryo-Z ist Schrott zum Benchen - sagen wir es einfach mal wie es ist!

Gibt man eine SingleStage NEU in Auftrag muss man mindestens mit 500€ rechnen - egal zu welchem Kokü-Bauer man geht, da stimm ich dir nat. zu.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Februar 2012)

450€ bei patrick, ohne gehäuse 
Und die kokü von ihm ist super!


----------



## Playa (10. Februar 2012)

Yo, dank euch schonmal.
Ich werd mich dann mal nach einer gebrauchten umsehen ... 

Das mit der kurzen Anlaufzeit ist für mich auch locker zu verschmerzen, in Anbetracht der Kühlleistung ...  

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Gefahr der Kondenswasserbildung um den CPU-Socket rum aus ?


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2012)

Kondenswasser/Eis bildet sich logischerweiße so bald du etwas unter die Raumtemperatur abkühlst. Was hast du überhaupt vor?


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2012)

Playa schrieb:


> Yo, dank euch schonmal.
> Ich werd mich dann mal nach einer gebrauchten umsehen ...
> 
> Das mit der kurzen Anlaufzeit ist für mich auch locker zu verschmerzen, in Anbetracht der Kühlleistung ...
> ...


 
solltest du schon isolieren. mit iso kann man gar nicht genug geizen


----------



## Playa (10. Februar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Was hast du überhaupt vor?


Ähm ... kühlen (?!?!) ...     


 Ich möchte meine CPU unter den Gefrierpunkt bringen, ganz simpel. 

Warum ? -> Ja, wozu wohl ?  

Overclocking natürlich. Das ist auch für Dauereinsatz geplant. Denke aber, dass das bei einer solch teuren KoKü - Anlage nicht das problem sein sollte.

Dem Problem der Kondenswasserbildung bin ich damals schon mit meinem alten AMD Athlon (noch 32Bit) für Sockel A mit meiner Wasserkühlung mit Peltierelement begegnet.
Hilfreich war es, die Sockel-Innenseite mit z.B. Silikon auszufüllen.
Auch um den Sockel Rum habe ich nicht gespart.

Dennoch habe ich nicht solch niedrige Temperaturen erreich, wie es z.B. mit der KoKü möglich ist. Bei weitem nicht. 
Umso mehr ist meine Vermutung, dass hier das Thema Kondenswasserbildung intensiver angegangen werden müsste.

Habe ich sonst noch etwas übersehen ? Was könnte evtl. noch zu Problemen führen bei Langzeitbetrieben in Minusgraden ?


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2012)

Kühlen unter 0°C für Dauerbetrieb ist absoluter Quatsch. Chiller kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen z.B. um das Wasser bei ~ Raumtemperatur zu halten. Aber das macht absolut keinen Sinn. 
Ein Peltierelement kannst auch nicht mit einer KoKü vergleichen. Bei dem PE warst wahrscheinlich unter Last sogar noch im positiven Bereich und es haben sich vielleicht ein paar Tröpfchen gebildet aber bei -40°C sieht das ganz anders aus. Etwas Silikon wird dir da groß nicht weiterhelfen. Da müsstest schon zu härteren Mitteln greifen und das Board z.B. mit Plastik70 isolieren und dann noch ordentlich Armaflex um den Sockel. Aber für Dauerbetrieb ist das trotzdem nichts. 
Anstatt so 10% mehr aus deiner CPU raus zu holen solltest du lieber das Geld investieren und deinen Rechner normal aufrüsten. Da hast sicherlich mehr davon.

Und ob du nun 200€ oder 2000€ für eine KoKü bezahlst wird dir nicht die Probleme mit Eis/Kondenswasser usw. wegzaubern.


----------



## Playa (10. Februar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Anstatt so 10% mehr aus deiner CPU raus zu holen solltest du lieber das Geld investieren und deinen Rechner normal aufrüsten. Da hast sicherlich mehr davon.



Da du mir scheinbar nicht 'unintelligent' erscheinst, müsstest du eigentlich wissen, dass ein ordentlicher Kühler eine gewissermaßen "Investition" ist, oder ?

Gerade so eine Ernorme Kühlung kann man über Prozessorgenerationen hinaus benutzen. Von daher, von wegen Geld in Rechneraufrüsten ausgeben ! Mit der Leistung bin ich ganz zufrieden, doch es geht stehts mehr !  
Dann schaffe ich mir von mir aus in 1em Jahr vielleicht einen dicken i7 an, schön ! Die Kühlung kommt dann eben dadran, und weiter geht das Overclocken ...  

Deshalb bleiben wir lieber beim "Fragen-beantworten", meinst du nicht ?  


Ich danke dir trotzdem schonmal für deine Auskunft aus deinen Erfahrungen.

Es sollte aber möglich sein, in einem dichten Gehäuse, der sich bildenten Feuchtigkeit entgegenzuwirken, schlagwort "Klimaanlage" z.B. ...  

... oder eine andere Art von Raumluftentfeuchtern etc. ...


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. Februar 2012)

den sockel kann man schon recht ordentlich vor kondenswasser schützen. die sauerrei mit mit dem silikon würd ich aber erstmal nicht machen.
vorderseite des sockels mit knetradiergummi und armaflex isolieren. und auf die rückseite vom board eine heizfolie sowie armaflex.


----------



## der8auer (10. Februar 2012)

Playa schrieb:


> Da du mir scheinbar nicht 'unintelligent' erscheinst, müsstest du eigentlich wissen, dass ein ordentlicher Kühler eine gewissermaßen "Investition" ist, oder ?
> 
> Gerade so eine Ernorme Kühlung kann man über Prozessorgenerationen hinaus benutzen. Von daher, von wegen Geld in Rechneraufrüsten ausgeben ! Mit der Leistung bin ich ganz zufrieden, doch es geht stehts mehr !
> Dann schaffe ich mir von mir aus in 1em Jahr vielleicht einen dicken i7 an, schön ! Die Kühlung kommt dann eben dadran, und weiter geht das Overclocken ...
> ...


 
Naja bei Extremkühlungen geht das eben nicht so einfach. Jede CPU Generation verhält sich anders. Gerade aktuelle i7 SB-N oder SB-E sind teils extrem zickig unter Kälte. Manche starten schon bei -10°C gar nicht mehr und einige lassen sich deutlich schlechter übertakten als z.B. bei +10°C. Nur sehr wenige skalieren überhaupt auf Kälte.

Realisieren lässt sich das schon wie Patrickclouds beschrieben hat mit passender Isolierung und Heizfolien am Sockel um Kondenswasser zu vermeiden.

Hast du dir schon Gedanken über den Lärm gemacht? Ich hatte schon eine KoKü und auch aus gutem Grund wieder verkauft. Ich habe sie ausschließlich zum Benchen verwendet also nur für etwa 4-6h am Stück und das hat mir schon gereicht. Also mein Scythe Ultra Kaze bei 3000 U/min war angenehmer 

Wie stellst du dir das Komplettsystem vor? Offenes System wie z.B. ein Benchtable oder machst du ein Loch in der Seitenwand um da den Evaporator durch zu führen oder einfach offen lassen?


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. Februar 2012)

ein ultra kaze 3000 ist eigentlich das lauteste an einer kokü 
gibt natürlich noch rollkolben verdichter die ich gerne für bench anlagen verwende, da sie deutlich mehr leistung bringen als die kleinen hubkolben verdichter.
aber für eine anlage die auch mal beim spielen laufen soll würd ich eher zum hubkolben verdichter greifen. aber da ist der verdichter deutlich leiser als ein ultra kaze 3000.


----------



## Playa (11. Februar 2012)

Bzgl. Lautstärke kommt es natürlich drauf an in welchem db-Bereich wir uns da bewegen. Normalerweise bin ich da weniger anfällig gegen zu hohe Lautstärke.  



> Wie stellst du dir das Komplettsystem vor? Offenes System wie z.B. ein  Benchtable oder machst du ein Loch in der Seitenwand um da den  Evaporator durch zu führen oder einfach offen lassen?



Das kommt eben drauf an. Wenn ich bspw. einen Entfeuchter einbaue, sollte das Teil schon dicht sein sprich, ein geschlossenes Gehäuse.
Ich kann auch mit einem Benchtable leben, da bin ich auch 'offen'  (  ) für .. !   

Hast du da einen Vorschlag ?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (11. Februar 2012)

Wenn man richtig abräumen will, kann man doch bestimmt auch anstatt eines direkten Lüfters, nen Wärmetauscher und ne kleine Wakü nehmen, nur mal so angedacht, je nachdem wie wichtig die Lautstärke ist.


----------



## der8auer (11. Februar 2012)

Ein abgeschlossenes System halte ich nicht für sinnvoll da du neben der CPU auch noch andere Wärmequellen im PC hast wie Spannungswandler usw. Ein Benchtable ist wohl die einfachste Lösung und dann eben alles entsprechend isolieren.


----------



## Playa (11. Februar 2012)

Ja, man macht auf alle Fälle nichts verkehrt mit dem Bench anzufangen denke ich ...  

Gut, schonmal einiges an neuer Info durch euch gewonnen, dafür danke ich.

Bleibt jetzt noch irgendwo eine KoKü günstig zu schießen ! 


Ach, was ist jetzt nochmal mit der Lautstärke ? Wie laut ist 'Laut' ?  Wieviel db bzw. mit was wäre es von der Lautstärke vergleichbar. Damit ich mir eine bessere Vorstellung von machen kann.
Ich sagte zwar das ich einiges mitmache, doch wenn ich da einen Düsenjet irgendwo neben mir habe, denke ich wird das spätestens nach ein paar Stunden nicht mehr ~gaaanz~ so angenehm sein ...


----------



## crazzzy85 (12. Februar 2012)

Der Lüfter einer 7970 auf 100% ist lauter als die kokü


----------



## Playa (12. Februar 2012)

Das ist doch schonmal ein Richtwert ... ähm ... nur das ich noch keine 7970 in meinen Händen hatte ...  

Vermutlich wird sich das aber wohl mit der 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit meiner GTX 295 decken ...


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

Schau mal auf mein youtube channel in meiner sig. Da gibts nen noise level rekord.


----------



## der8auer (12. Februar 2012)

Playa schrieb:


> Das ist doch schonmal ein Richtwert ... ähm ... nur das ich noch keine 7970 in meinen Händen hatte ...
> 
> Vermutlich wird sich das aber wohl mit der 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit meiner GTX 295 decken ...


 
Die 295 ist deutlich leiser als die 7970


----------



## Playa (12. Februar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die 295 ist deutlich leiser als die 7970



Pfffffffffffffffffffffffff....................


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Februar 2012)

Die 7970 ist wirklich um Längen lauter, ob dus glaubst oder nicht.

Hörs dir bei Vaykir mal an


----------



## der8auer (12. Februar 2012)

Playa schrieb:


> Pfffffffffffffffffffffffff....................


 
Ernsthaft. Ich weiß die exakten Werte nicht mehr aber in der aktuellen oder letzten PCGH stand, dass die 7970 bei 100% irgendwas über 20 sone erreicht hat. Die GTX295 kommt meines Wissens nach auf etwa 9 sone.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

also die 7970 macht in ca 1m abstand 65dB. Direkt dran (10cm) sinds schon 80 dB.


----------



## Schmidde (12. Februar 2012)

@ Vaykir

du hast doch ein Benchvideo wo eine KoKü nebendran läuft, kann man sich ja auch ein recht gutes Bild von der Geräuschkulisse machen


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

Ja richtig, aber du musst auch das angucken, wo KEINE 7970  im hintergrund rödelt.

In meinem channel ist btw ein neues Video.


----------



## Playa (12. Februar 2012)

Wo finde ich denn eure Videos und Channels ? Ihr wisst ja, ich bin recht neu hier. Muß mich also noch ein wenig zurecht finden ...


----------



## Vaykir (12. Februar 2012)

guckste in meine Signatur


----------



## Playa (13. Februar 2012)

> Ja richtig, aber du musst auch das angucken, wo KEINE 7970  im hintergrund rödelt.



Gib mir hierzu bitte den direkten Link. Auf deinem Channel hab ich lediglich das Video mit der laufenden 7970 gefunden, wo die KoKü auch in Betrieb ist.

Und jaaaa ... die ist schweinst laut ! Meine Pfanne ...  
... so Geräuschresistent bin ich dann wohl doch nicht auf lange Zeit und muß meine Aussage revidieren !


----------



## Vaykir (13. Februar 2012)

hehe nimmt halt alle anderen videos in meinem channel. gibt nur 2 wo die 7970 mit drauf ist. musst welche von den älteren videos nehmen, da dürfte man die kokü hören.

hier z.b. isse drauf:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jyh_vJEk-jA


----------



## Playa (13. Februar 2012)

*Böse 8800 GTX ...  

Da war wohl nämlich jemand leicht genervt ...   


Ja zum Geräusch: Hörte sich schon in der Tat besser an, als die 7970. 
Durch deine Stimme im Video und die Nebengeräusche (wie Eis, Kiste ..etc.) konnte man so ein kleines Gefühl zu der eigentlichen Lautstärke der KoKü bekommen.
Bin mir aber sicher, dass sich die KoKü auch noch etwas dämmen lässt wie auch, dass nicht alle KoKü's gleich laut sind.

Hat mir schon einen guten Einblick gewährt. 

Danke dafür !  
*


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (11. März 2012)

Hi, 

hier wäre ein komplettes Gehäuse inkl. Phase Change, allerdings nicht ganz so günstig. LD PC-V10 Phase Change - LD Cooling Computer Cases
Gibts auch ein paar Videos auf Youtube, auch was die Isolierung etc. angeht...denke aber, dass es für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet wäre, wird wohl auch bei manchen Origin PC's eingesetzt dieses Gehäuse + Phase Change, wie z.B. hier zu sehen: Origin PC's Phase Change Cooling Demo - YouTube

Gruss 

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2012)

Viel zu teuer!
Son Teil was direkt im Gehäuse ist, braucht man eh nicht. Schon gar nicht bei aktuellen Prozessoren.
Entweder ne SS extern zum benchen oder gar keine. Alles andere ist m.M. nach total übertrieben.
Würde ich lieber ne anständige Wakü holen. Die ist dann auch deutlich leiser


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (12. März 2012)

@ Vaykir

Naja, ne KoKü allgemein braucht man auch nicht zwingend, aber wenn es direkt im Gehäuse integriert ist, ist es doch ein schönes extra, oder nicht ?  Natürlich ist der Preis nicht ganz billig, ohne die integrierte KoKü kostet das Gehäuse etwa 480Euro, was auch schon ein recht stolzer Preis ist. Wie laut die integrierte KoKü von dem Gehäuse im Betrieb ist, ist leider nicht angegeben, würde mich aber auch mal interessieren..


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2012)

ZU laut 
Ob eingebaut oder nicht, es ist immernoch ein Kompressor. Und die sind meistens relativ laut.


----------



## Playa (12. März 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Würde ich lieber ne anständige Wakü holen. Die ist dann auch deutlich leiser


Mein derzeitiger Noctua Kühler ist schon auf dem Niveau von vielen WaKü's ... von daher, würde mir das recht wenig bringen.

Den Beitrag samt Video- und Anbieter-Link von *MaB-(GER)*-                          finde ich schon nicht schlecht, doch denke ich da auch, dass für mich der Preis da ~ein wenig~ zu hoch ist !  

Doch was 'intern' möglich ist, ist wohl auch 'extern' realisierbar, oder nicht ? Und da gebe ich wiederrum *Vaykir *Recht !


----------



## Vaykir (12. März 2012)

Klar, es gibt ja auch interne Kompressoren von z.B. Vapochill.
Aber allein die Anzahl der verfügbaren internen SS Kühlungen gibt ja schon nen Hinweis darauf, wie erfolgreich die Dinger sind - nämlich gar nicht (oder nur geringfügig).
Natürlich gibts dann auch noch die Sorte von Leuten, die einfach aus dem "Must-Have" Grund kaufen


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (12. März 2012)

@ Playa

 Der Preis der Gehäuses samt KoKü ist schon recht teuer, natürlich, leider auch hier in DE nirgendswo zu finden (und leider auch keine Angaben über den Geräuschepegel), nur das Gehäuse ohne KoKü für 480Euro hab ich bisher gefunden bei aquatuning.de.

@ Vaykir

Hmm, ein "Must-Have" ist eine KoKü wohl nicht, sonst würde sie sich wohl weit mehr verbreitet haben , allerdings kann man sagen, dass es etwas besonderes ist, was nicht jeder sein Eigen nennen kann im PC, denn eine WaKü ist ja auch nicht mehr so was besonderes, da es ja auch schon etliche gibt, die eine besitzen, sah vor ein paar Jahren auch noch anders aus, da war die WaKü auch noch nicht ganz so verbreitet.

Ich denke mal, dass die integrierte KoKü aufjedenfall etwas leiser sein wird, als diese selbstgebaute KoKü in  folgendem Link, oder ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGjxXTJRB_M


----------



## Playa (12. März 2012)

Das was heute die KoKü ist, war damals die WaKü !

Wenige haben sich daran getraut und auch wenige Anbieter gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt, falls überhaupt schon ... kann mich noch dunkel dran erinnern !


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (12. März 2012)

@ Playa 

Ja, richtig, hab auch erst seit etwa 2,5Jahren ne WaKü, anfangs nur der Prozessor und jetzt CPU+GPU+Mainboard . Naja, aufjedenfall hab ich den Schritt zu einer WaKü bisher nie bereut, ist schon ne feine Sache aufjedenfall, aber ne KoKü wäre sicherlich auch was feines ^^


----------



## Schmidde (12. März 2012)

MaB-(GER)- schrieb:


> @ Playa
> 
> Der Preis der Gehäuses  samt KoKü ist schon recht teuer, natürlich, leider auch hier in DE  nirgendswo zu finden (und leider auch keine Angaben über den  Geräuschepegel), nur das Gehäuse ohne KoKü für 480Euro hab ich bisher  gefunden bei aquatuning.de.
> 
> ...


 

Ich denke allein von der Lautstärke fährt man mit einer guten WaKü  deutlich leiser. Ich z.B. hab zwar im Endeffekt das gleiche Geld  ausgegeben was eine Kokü kosten würde, fahr aber im Idle passiv und dank  SSD somit auch komplett Geräuschlos. Je nach Spiel drehen dann die  Lüfter auf 500-800U/min hoch (Wassertemp. auf 30° geregelt), was dann  selbst bei wirklich leiser Spielelautstärke schon nicht mehr zu höhren  ist.

Der einzige Vorteil ist die bessere Kühlung, was man damit anzufangen  vermag eine andere Sache. Wenn man die Hardware ein wenig behalten will  kann man die Spannungen natürlich nicht bis in den Grenzbereich Treiben  wie es beim Benchen gemacht wird, und die Spannungen die für die HW noch  enigermaßen erträglich sind bekommt man auch mit einer WaKü mehr als  gut gekühlt.


----------



## Playa (13. März 2012)

... Nur der Sprung von meinem Noctua auf eine WaKü lohnt fast nicht ! - Deshalb suche ich eine Wenn-Schon-Denn-Schon Alternative. Großes Problem wie sich hier rausgestellt hat, ist natürlich die sich bildende Feuchtigkeit um den Kühler rum. Kriegt man das erstmal in den Griff (mit z.B. nicht ganz so niedrigen Temperaturen und entsprechenden Abdichtungen/Isolierungen) sollte es schon richtig was werden, insbesondere wenn man recht Lautstärke-Fest ist.
Und genau das ist auch hier scheinbar der Knackpunkt für die Meisten.

Ich lege mehr Wert auf Kühlleistung als auf Lautstärke. Ist mir der Rechner extremst zu laut, kommt er halt in eine Holzbox ... !   
Es gibt immer Lösungen für solche Fälle !


----------



## GrossmeisterB (13. März 2012)

Das Kondenswasser ist immer so eine Sache - wenn man sich nicht das ganze Board halbwegs einsauen will, wird's schon schwierig...


----------



## Vaykir (14. März 2012)

Es reicht wenn du den bereich um den sockel isolierst und nicht das ganze board. Soooo kalt ist ne kokü.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (15. März 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Es reicht wenn du den bereich um den sockel isolierst und nicht das ganze board. Soooo kalt ist ne kokü.


 
Ja, klar nur den Bereich um den Sockel - trotzdem ist dann das "ganze Board" versaut, oder lötest du den Sockel danach aus um alles zu reinigen? 
Mehr wollte ich damit ja gar nicht sagen


----------



## Vaykir (15. März 2012)

Ich versteh deine Sorge nicht ganz. Der Sockel sieht nach entfernen der Isolierung genau so aus wie vorher. Da wird nix versaut (sofern du ordentlich arbeitest natürlich).


----------



## Patrickclouds (15. März 2012)

vaseline in den sockel war früher 

nimm knetgummi und armaflex.


----------



## Playa (15. März 2012)

Silikon, was sonst ?


----------



## GrossmeisterB (15. März 2012)

Patrickclouds schrieb:


> vaseline in den sockel war früher
> 
> nimm knetgummi und armaflex.


 
Ich kenne nix anderes als Vaseline und Silikon - aber wenn es da mitlerweile wirklich gute Alternativen gibt, dann will ich nix gesagt haben 
Früher gab's sowas tolles nicht


----------



## chillinmitch (15. März 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen - liquidtape- danke an Roman für den genialen Tipp.


----------



## Playa (15. März 2012)

Super von dir, dass du den Link zum Post hier teilst ! - Würde sich scheinbar wirklich perfekt zum Abisolieren rund um den Sockel eignen ! 

Danke auch dir für die Weitergabe des Tipps !


----------



## GrossmeisterB (15. März 2012)

Von solchen Methoden hab ich damals geträumt 
Aber damals war der Austausch auch nicht so rege wie er heute ist...

Mir fallen aber bei dem Liquid-Tape noch andere Anwendungsbereiche ein, z.B. zur "Verschönerung" grüner PCBs - gibt ja genug Leute die auch optisch ihren PC immer "top" haben wollen...


----------



## chillinmitch (16. März 2012)

Ist aber wg. thermischer isolierung nur für subzero sessions zu emphelen. Zweckentfremden kann mann das zeug super beim sleeven.
Obwohl, sind _wir_ es nicht die es zweckentfremden ?!?...

PS:  Nr.2 von Patrick ist grad auf dem Weg zu mir....


----------



## GrossmeisterB (16. März 2012)

Mmmmmh, das stimmt natürlich, da sollte man aufpassen...sonst raucht einem die Hardware schneller ab, als einem lieb ist...


----------



## Playa (19. März 2012)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig schon Erfahrungen mit Wärmeleitendem Klebeband (z.B. Cooltape) gemacht ?

Besonders interessiert mich die einfache und flexible Wärmeverteilung des CPU-Kühlers, einer KoKü durch einfaches umwickeln des CPU-Kühllörpers mit dem der Northbridge !  


*/EDIT:* Ok, Aluklebeband wäre noch eine Alternative.
Ich denke ja immernoch über den Betrieb eine KoKü 24/7 mit entsprechender Vorsorge gegen Kondens. - Doch warum soll man nicht einen Teil der Kühlung des CPU-KoKü-Kühlkörpers zum Kühlen der Naheliegenden Northbridge nutzen ? Auch wenn es vielleicht durch die Methode ~5°C weniger sind, warum nicht ?


----------



## GrossmeisterB (20. März 2012)

Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee...
Wäre evtl. die Nutzung von Heatpipes möglich? Oder funktionieren die gar nicht in diesem Temperaturbereich?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2012)

Man könnte Heatpipes für diesen Bereich fertigen, aber normale werden nicht funktionieren.
Für "5°C weniger" kann man auch viel bequemer eine Wakü einsetzen.


----------



## Playa (20. März 2012)

Eine KoKü UND eine WaKü ist schon etwas zu viel finde ich ... 

In meinem Fall will ich eben auf die KoKü greifen um nicht nur eine wesentlich bessere Kühlung der CPU zu erreichen, sondern auch nicht die nervige Wartung einer WaKü zu haben.

Mir reicht rein die KoKü nur eben ~weil~ die Kühlkörper so nah aneinander liegen, kann man die tiefen Temperaturen des CPU-Kühlers ein Stück abgreifen um die Northbridge mitzukühlen.
Da dachte ich einfach mal paar Umwicklungen mit einem Aluklebeband um auch eine gewisse Dicke zu erreichen.

Ist natürlich eine reine Theorie ... 

Und wenn es wie erwähnt nur 5°C Kühlung der NB bringt, was solls ! Ohne viel Aufwand 5°C runter ? Wer will da meckern ?


----------



## Vaykir (20. März 2012)

Also ne kokü installieren ist meiner meinung nach deutlich aufwändiger als ne wakü. Und ich habe/hatte beides schon.


----------



## Playa (20. März 2012)

Ok, befürwortet aber immernoch nicht die Installation beider Systeme ...  

Was für Wärmeleitpaste verwendet ihr eigentlich mit einer KoKü ? - Reichen da 0-8-15 Wärmeleitpasten ? Ich denke wohl eher nicht oder ?


----------



## Vaykir (21. März 2012)

ne, da benutzen wir andere. ich habe die gelid extreme respektive MX-4 benutzt.


----------



## Playa (21. März 2012)

Ah, ok. Werd's erstmal mit einer von denen versuchen. Vielen Dank !


----------



## Vaykir (21. März 2012)

Die Gelid ist extrem teuer!


----------



## Playa (22. März 2012)

Um die 11 EUR wie ich fand ...  ist noch halb so schlimm.  




Zu der Sache mit der WaKü UND KoKü fiel mir noch was ein, vielleicht schon jemand mal krank genug gewesen das mal auszuprobieren 
(.. auch wenn ich kein Befürworter von WaKü's bin, wie zuvor erwähnt ...   ):

>> Ich dachte da an eine Möglichkeit, eine z.B. bereits vorhandene KoKü zu nutzen, um das Wasser statt eines Luftgekühlten Radiators, eben mit Jener zu kühlen.


                    Der Sinn dahinter wäre einfach, mehrere Komponenten gleichzeitig mit einem *Wa-Ko-Kü* - Hybrid zu kühlen.


Ein Zweiter WaKü-CPU-Kühler im Wasserkreislauf angeschlossen könnte man schon nutzen um den der KoKü, Kühlfläche an Kühlfläche anzusetzen und das Wasser damit zu herunter zu kühlen.


Höhstwahrscheinlich gibt's schon ähnliche Ansätze. - Nur aus reiner Neugier würde mich sowas Interessieren ... 

Weiß jemand vielleicht mehr oder hat schon sowas mal versucht ?


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2012)

Also wenn ich das Konzept einer Kokü richtig verstanden habe, bringt das nix 
Ob mit wasser oder mit Luft spielt da keine Rolle.


----------



## Playa (22. März 2012)

Oha ! Wissenslücke bei mir ?  

Dann erkläre mal bitte vielleicht kurz und knapp wie jene funktioniert, damit ich mir schön kräftig meinen Kopf auf den Tisch hauen kann !  


*/EDIT:* Letztendlich geht es doch nur darum, eine geeignete Stelle an der WaKü mit dem CPU-Kühlaufsatz zu koppeln. Das typische Wärmetauscher-Prinzip ! 
Vielleicht wurde meine idee nicht ganz verstanden, denn ich denke das es eigentlich doch egal ist wie die KoKü funktioniert. Es ist nur wichtig die Kälte des CPU-Aufsatzes am Kreislauf der Wasserkühlung zu nutzen, ergo diesen irgendwo am Radiator der WaKü zu platzieren oder eben einen zweiten CPU-WaKü-Kühler an der WaKü anzubringen und jenen mit der Kühlfläche direkt an den der KoKü zu platzieren. - Liege ich hier in dieser Theorie weiterhin so falsch ?


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2012)

Bevor ich hier mist erzähle, guck einfach mal hier:
Kompressionskältemaschine


----------



## Schmidde (22. März 2012)

Ich glaub ich versteh was er meint.
Statt einen WaKü Kreislauf mit einem normalen Rdiator zu kühlen will er den Evap der Kokü dazu benutzen. Diesen also entweder an einen Radiator schrauben damit der gut gekühlt wird oder an einen zweiten (Wasser-) CPU Kühler (der natürlich nicht auf einer CPU sitzt) und diesen als kleinen Wärmetauscher verwenden


----------



## Patrickclouds (22. März 2012)

ihr dürft die auslegung der anlagen nicht unberücksichtigt lassen bei solchen überlegungen. generell kann man direktkühlung und chiller in eine anlage integrieren. da muss aber die anlage auch entsrechend als solche gebaut werden.

eine normale kokü ist auf 300 watt ausgelegt. wenn man jetzt den kühlkörper der kokü auf einen wasserkühler setzt, um damit den wakükreislauf runter zu kühlen steht wahrscheinlich nicht genug leistung zur verfügung (je nach komponenten die im wakü kreislauf hängen. vor allem wenn noch ne starke graka dabei ist.). zudem ist der wärmeübergang durch die geringe "wärmetauscherfläche" (nichts anderes ist der wasserkühler in dem moment) nicht toll.

also sollte man auf eine große wärmetauscherfläche achten und dann natürlich auch denr adiator rausschmeißen, da der sonst nur wieder unnötig aufheizt.


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2012)

Also ich habe das eher so verstanden:

Er will den Verflüssiger (also den Radiator) durch ne Wasserkühlung ersetzten.


----------



## Playa (22. März 2012)

Ja, *Schmidde *hat Recht und es richtig verstanden was ich mir überlegt habe ...  

Ist schwierig eine neue Idee/Geistesblitz/Überlegung dieser Form richtig zu beschreiben ohne mit großen Fachausdrücken hier herumzujonglieren ! 


Also im Grunde dachte ich auch, dass ein WaKü-CPU-Kühler als Kühlansatz zur KoKü von der Fläche etwas gering ist.
Doch eben aufgrund der (sagen wir) konzentrierten Kühlleistung auf einer kleinen Fläche, dürfte es eigentlich schon mehr als genug reichen, um ein "ganzes" System samt GraKa herunterzukühlen.
Man müsste nur in der Tat, für einen besseren Wirkungsgrad, die Kühlfläche des KoKü-Kühlers ~irgendwie~ auf dem Radiator der WaKü bzw. einem anderen Wärmetauscher vergrößern um die Effektivität zu erhöhen.

So ein CPU-Kühler aus einer WaKü für den Wärmetausch ist da schon ein wenig klein. War ja auch nur ein Denkansatz ...


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. März 2012)

Playa schrieb:


> Also im Grunde dachte ich auch, dass ein WaKü-CPU-Kühler als Kühlansatz zur KoKü von der Fläche etwas gering ist.
> Doch eben aufgrund der (sagen wir) konzentrierten Kühlleistung auf einer kleinen Fläche, dürfte es eigentlich schon mehr als genug reichen, um ein "ganzes" System samt GraKa herunterzukühlen.
> Man müsste nur in der Tat, für einen besseren Wirkungsgrad, die Kühlfläche des KoKü-Kühlers ~irgendwie~ auf dem Radiator der WaKü bzw. einem anderen Wärmetauscher vergrößern um die Effektivität zu erhöhen.
> 
> So ein CPU-Kühler aus einer WaKü für den Wärmetausch ist da schon ein wenig klein. War ja auch nur ein Denkansatz ...



Patrickclouds hat die Überlegung schon beantwortet: die Kompressorkühlung schaft es nicht das ganze System zu kühlen, da sie nur für eine bestimmte Wärmemenge Kältemittel enthält. Wird diese überschritten, steigen die Temperaturen sehr schnell stark an. Mit einem Chiller (Durchflusskompressorkühlung) realisierst du dein Vorhaben besser, da diese von vorneherein auf höhere Wärmeleistungen ausgelegt sein sollte (z.B. 800W statt 300W). Als Wärmetauscher kommt dort auch in der Regel ein Plattenwärmetauscher zum Einsatz, der eine große Oberfläche bereitstellt. Bei der Kühlung des (Frostschutz-)Wasserkreislaufes besteht das übliche Kondensationsproblem und gegebennenfalls diverse Probleme mit der Pumpe. Wichtig ist jedoch, dass sich in dem Kreislauf keine Radiatoren befinden, da diese das heruntergekühlte Kühlmedium sehr stark aufheizen sobald dieses kälter als die Raumtemperatur ist. Eine Vorkühlung des Kühlmediums durch Radiatoren ist normalerweise nicht möglich, da der Temperaturunterschied innerhalb des Kühlkreislaufes zu gering ist (das Kühlmedium wird nur wennige °C wärmer als am Wärmetauscher, aber ist immernoch deutlich kälter als die Raumluft).


----------



## Playa (22. März 2012)

Danke, das war eine gute und einleuchtende Erklärung. 

War ja auch nur ein Denkansatz. Schließlich ist es auf dauer doch irgendwie schade die Kühlleistung (so wie ich gedacht habe) nur an die CPU zu verschwenden ...   

Ähnliches Phänomen kenne ich von Peltier-Elementen, wenn die Kühlleistung nicht (mehr) stimmt gibt es eine Art Rebounce und alles wird immens aufgeheizt.


----------



## Rurdo (23. März 2012)

LOWL und ich dachte bis vor 2 minuten dass KoKü Kola-Kühlung heißt


----------



## Playa (23. März 2012)

Wenn dem so wäre, würde mein Rechner die ganze Zeit überhitzen ! Das würde auch nicht am mangelnden Wärmetausch durch das Cola-Mittel (  ) liegen ...  


 -> _Mmmmhhh ! Da ist Cola ... leckah_ ...   **schlürf**


----------



## Playa (29. März 2012)

*So, kleines Update:*

Eine "Mach2GT" ist nun auf dem Weg zu mir, sowie paar andere neue Komponenten...   

Habe mich von meinem lieben 775'er Sockel System nun doch getrennt, wie man an meiner Signatur wohl erkennen kann.  


Nun mal eine Frage an die KoKü Experten und Mach2GT Kenner: 

Passt das schmucke Stück auch ohne weiteres auf den Sockel 1155, oder muß ich mir da doch was bauen ?


----------



## Vaykir (29. März 2012)

Das fragst du, nachdem du die Kokü gekauft hast?^^ 
Sollte aber eigl nen set für alle aktuellen sockel bei sein.


----------



## Playa (29. März 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Das fragst du, nachdem du die Kokü gekauft hast?^^


 
War das nicht schon immer so ? -> Erst 'kaufen', dann 'fragen' ... ?!  








Nein ernsthaft, dass ist mir sowas von Wurscht ob der passt !  
Ich habe nicht unbedingt zwei linke Hände ... 


... man möchte sich aber wenn möglich trotzdem die Arbeit sparen !


----------



## chillinmitch (30. März 2012)

Musst du mal schauen was du für lochabstände hast, sollten bei 1155 ca 10,5cm in der diagonalen sein. Viel spass mit der anlage.

PS: Manche (eher viele) Sandys sind unter kälte schlechter als unter luft/wasser, vllt. hast du bessere chancen auf OC erfolge wenn du mit 775 anfängst, falls noch nicht verkauft.


----------



## Patrickclouds (30. März 2012)

der cpu block von der mach 2 gt ist nicht so toll. wirste wohl selbst was basteln müssen:

Prometeia Mach II GT Phase Change Cooler Review - PCSTATS.com

Extreme Cooling Technologies Prometeia Mach II GT Review - X-bit labs


----------



## GrossmeisterB (30. März 2012)

Sollte aber eigentlich für's erste reichen die Mach2..


----------



## Patrickclouds (31. März 2012)

kommt drauf an, für wieviel last die anlage abgestimmt wurde.


----------



## Playa (31. März 2012)

Basteln werde ich wohl doch müssen, was die Halterung angeht. Hab schon ein kleines Konzept im Kopf. Rest sehe ich dann, wenn die Anlage da ist.

Die Kühlung unter 0°C reicht mir eigentlich schon. Wenn ich mit der Mach2GT auch noch an -30 ~ -40 °C komme, bin 'ich' bestens bedient !  

Ausser der Spaß hat noch einen gewissen Suchtfaktor im Schlepptau ...  


*PS:* CPU ist schon angekommen. Handelt sich um einen *i7 2600K*, was sonst ... ?   

Rest sollte Montag antrödeln !


----------



## Playa (11. April 2012)

So, mal ein Update von mir:

Konnt heute, naja 'gestern' (  ) endlich etwas Zeit finden, mich der KoKü zu widtmen.

Dafür habe ich mir eine Halterung für den Sockel gebastelt die ziemlich gut sitzt.


Jedoch zeigt mir das BIOS nur -10°C an. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Bei 5,50 GHz und 1,35V lief das System am stabilsten.
Dachte anfangs, das wäre ein BIOS Fehler, bzw. das BIOS könnte nicht weniger Grad anzeigen und der Temperatursensor wäre am Limit, da mir der Kompressor auch schön -63°C anzeigte.

Nach Erhöhung der VCore auf ca. 1,45V um noch etwas höher zu takten, postete das System auf 5,8 GHz, blieb kurz darauf aber hängen.
Das BIOS resetete zwar die Einstellungen, jedoch davon nicht die VCore. Die blieb weiterhin brav auf 1,45V ... und siehe da, die Temperatur stieg im BIOS an !
ca. -7°C bis -5°C ...

Vermutete wohl, dass der CPU-Kühler/Verdamfer nicht richtig saß. Jedoch half auch kein nachpressen des Kühlers von Hand.

Könnte es sein, dass das BIOS einfach nur wirklich so falsche Werte anzeigt ?


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. April 2012)

das bios zeigt meistens falsche werte an.

allerdings liegt zwischen der temperatur am verdampfer und der tatsächlichen cpu temperatur dennoch ein delta T. insbesondere wenn die cpu eine hohe abwärme während des benchmarks produziert wird dieses delta t größer als im idle.

ob die gemessenen -63°C tatsächlich stimmen ist die andere frage. am besten mal mit einem kalibrierten thermometer vergleichen.


----------



## der8auer (11. April 2012)

Da muss ich PAtrickclouds zustimmen. -63°C bei einer Mach2GT bezweifle ich schon sehr stark bei der CPU. Da wären die -10°C realistischer.


----------



## Playa (11. April 2012)

Habe leider keinen kalibrierten Thermometer, den ich für solche Zwecke benutzen könnte ... ist natürlich jetzt etwas blöd ...

Werde nachher aber noch versuchen, einen kleinen Spacer zu basteln, um das Problem ganz auszuschließen, dass der Verdampfer evtl. nicht richtig Kontakt mit der CPU hat.

Hierzu bediene ich mich entweder einer kleinen Kufperplatte, die ich noch aus einem Amilo Xa Notebook habe, oder schneide eine 2mm dickes Aluplättchen dafür an.

Werde zudem mal andere Wärmeleitpaste verwenden, da ich für meinen Test leider nichts hochwertigeres hatte und die letzte nach kurzer Zeit gefror. 

Habe jetzt aber noch Noctua NT-H1 Paste da. Soll sich dank -50° Resistenz auch für Kompressorkühlungen eignen.


----------



## Playa (12. April 2012)

*/UPDATE:* Habe einen Kupferspacer probiert, leider brachte es genau das Gegenteil. Das BIOS zeigte mir sogar nur -5°C ansteigend ... 
Daraufhin habe ich die NT-H1 Paste aufgetragen und die Wirkung war  plötzlich viel besser. Zugleich konnte ich feststellen, dass mein  Board/BIOS wirklich ab -10° fallend nicht weiter misst. Die KoKü fiel  weiter in der Temperatur, während die -10°C im BIOS stehenblieben.

Rechner ist mittlerweile komplett zusammengebaut. Um den Verdampfer ist  alles abgedichtet und auf der Rückseite des Boards befindet sich die  Heizplatte, die ich mit Heißkleber anschließend auf die  Halterungsverschraubungen geklebt habe.
Alles auch schön abgedichtet. Lösen kann sich das Heizelement nicht, da  es durch die Gehäusewand auf das Board gepresst wird. Mag sich ungesund  anhören, ist aber alles absolut in Ordnung und erfüllt seinen Zweck.  

Heute wird noch weiter overclocked ...  
Muß noch einige BIOS Einstellungen durchgehen. Denke aber, dass ich leider nicht über 5,80 GHz kommen werde.
Wollte noch versuchen an den 6,0 GHz zu kratzen oder zumindest das Maschinchen posten lassen ... 
Da wird dann wohl demnächst mal eine andere KoKü dran müssen, um das zu erreichen ...   


Danke euch allen soweit für die Hilfe und die anfängliche Einführung in die Kompressorkühler !
Für mich ist weitestgehend alles beantwortet ...


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2012)

5,8GHz mit nur 1,45V hört sich ebenfalls unrealistisch an und schon gar nicht stabil. Die meisten brauchen dafür schon 1,7V um überhaupt booten zu können.
Für 6GHz brauchste schon alles Glück der Welt, denn diese CPUs sind wohl mit das seltenste was die OC Scene zu bieten hat.

Lote doch erstmal max Multi aus und schau dann was mit dem BLCK noch geht.
Bei 5,8GHz haste schon ne 400€ CPU erwischt.


----------



## Playa (12. April 2012)

Wie ich aber schon schrieb, konnte ich nur mal kurz posten mit 5,8 GHz bei 1,45V. Das es zu wenig für die CPU war, war mir im Nachhinein klar, man möchte aber 'klein' anfangen ...  

Läuft z.Zt. mit 5,61 GHz bei 1,42V und weiß der Geier welcher Temperatur ! Alle Anzeigen zeigen was anderes ...  (BIOS und KoKü) .. 

Max Multi ist 57. Ab 58 stellt das BIOS wieder auf 34 und bleibt auch schön beim Post hängen.

57 x 100 MHz waren kein Ding im BIOS. Startversuche von Win7 gelangen bei 1,50V bis etwa Begrüßungsscreen, dann war Ende ... (Bluescreen + Hänger) ...  

Wie erwähnt, werde ich heut Abend noch ein wenig rumspielen. Trotz KoKü wollte ich der CPU nicht Spannungen jenseits 1,6V verleihen.
Wollte schließlich das System samt KoKü 24/7 betreiben, was mein primäres Ziel war (wer in diesem Thread evtl. mitgelesen hat ...   ).

Frage ist, wie weit ich mit der KoKü bei der VCore, jetzt rein für Tests erstmal, nach oben gehen kann ohne der CPU einen dauerhaften schaden zu verpassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2012)

Schäden haben wenig mit der Kühlung zu tun, solange nicht direkt Überhitzung vorliegt.
Elektromigration ist primär von der Spannung abhängig und dürfte bei -10 °C @ 1,5 V nur unwesentlich langsamer ablaufen, als bei 50 °C @ 1,5 V


----------



## Playa (12. April 2012)

... was dann bei Spannungen um die 1,6V; 1,7V und höher natürlich exponentiell zunimmt, nehme ich jetzt an ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2012)

Anzunehmen.


----------



## Playa (13. April 2012)

Ja, die Sprünge wurden riesig ...   

Musste Schon für 5,80 GHz 1,60V anlegen um Windows 7 zu booten. Dannach machte es aber einen stabilen Eindruck.

5,9 GHz und drüber kann ich nicht mehr erreichen, da ab 103,0 MHz BCLK das System unabhängig von der CPU Geschwindigkeit instabil wurde ...

Bin mit den 5,61 GHz für den 'alltäglichen' Gebrauch zur Zeit ganz zufrieden. 
Cinebench gibt mir eine Punktzahl von 10,86 und im 3DMark11 erreichte ich von ehem. ~ 10.500 Punkten nun 11.353 

Ich belasse es erstmal dabei.


----------



## chillinmitch (17. April 2012)

Glückwunsch, hast auf anhieb eine feine cpu erwischt. 5,6 sind schon top und wenn sie wirklich 5,8 schafft hast du eine SB Perle.
Der schnellste 2600k hier im forum schafft meines wissens auch knapp 5,8 Ghz.
Scheint ja mit steigender Vcore zu skalieren, also gib ihr ruhig mal 1,65-1,7V um zu schauen ob 5,8+ benchstable laufen ( mehr als ca.1,72 bringt eigentlich auch unter LN2 nichts) , aber nicht 24/7 bitte. 
Auch auf nebenspannungen io,sa,pll achten. .Ich persönlich finde einen 24/7 Kokü umbau nicht emphelenswert, du hast immmer kondenswasser bildung und solltest 
nach jedem betrieb darauf achten alles schön trocken zu halten.
Wie willst du das machen, nach jedem mal - PC aufmachen, kokü abbauen, trocknen, wieder anbauen ? Oder wolltest du alles immer angebaut bellassen?
Kannst du bitte ein paar bilder machen, zb von Bench-screens mit cpuz ( sehr wichtig) und den Taktraten, das kommt immer gut an, hier sind alle bildergeil.
Auch bilder von deinem Umbau, z.B. deiner Sockelhalterung würden mich sehr interessieren.
Hier glauben viele erst etwas von so einer schnellen cpu wenn sie es schwarz auf weis sehen .


----------



## teurorist (18. April 2012)

man kann eine kokü definitiv so einbauen das sie immer einsatzbereit ist man Nuss nur wirklich gründlich arbeiten und sollte am Anfang häufiger kontrollieren


----------



## chillinmitch (18. April 2012)

Wie macht man das? Und was macht ihr mit der feuchtigkeit die am verdampfer entsteht? Da gibt es viele kleine Hohlräume, das ist ja kein komplett geschlossenes system 
( zb zwischen verdampfer und verdampferhalterung).
Ich denke das diese Feuchtigkeit zwar auch von selbst abtrocknet aber auf dauer ist das nicht gut und kann zu schäden führen.
Wenn ich meine anlage betreibe ist danach immer alles feucht , tropfen auf dem knetradiergummi, zewa ist durchnässt, armaflex ist auch nass. Das eis schmilzt einfach sehr schnell. 
Wenn ich nicht abbauen und trocknen würde wäre zb mein sicherungsring bald hinüber.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. April 2012)

jetzt muss ich auch ganz blöd mal dazwischen quatschen, was ist wenn man die Hardware in Öl setzen würde und dann die Kokü draufbaut? rein Tioretisch dürfte sich dann ja kein kondenswasser bilden.
es sollte sich nur die Viskosität des Öl (vorausgesetzt gutes industrieöl) geringfügig verändern.

oder steh ich irgendwo aufm schlauch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2012)

Ist möglich, aber wegen der Schweinerei und den Kosten für einigermaßen brandsichere, hardwaresichere und beständige Öle sind Öl-PCs allgemein sehr selten und die Schnittmenge mit der Extrem-OC-Gemeinde geht afaik gegen Null. Wer 100 CPUs auf ihr Potential durchtesten möchte, kann nicht jedesmal zwei Tage für Reinigungsarbeiten einplanen


----------



## teurorist (18. April 2012)

wie man das macht indem man es Luft dicht abschließt die Rückseite ggf. beheizt zusätzlich ist eine dünne Schicht Melkfett oder Klarlack nicht von Nachteil um die cpu und im inneren Bereich des Sockels oder das liquidtape um eine ordentlichen Kontakt zum Mainboard herzustellen kann man Knetradiergummi nehmen oder sauber ausgearbeitetes armafelx der geringe teil Luft ist dann vernachlässigbar da kein kontakt zum mb entstehen kann

es muss sauber gemacht werden hab selber schon mal unsauber just for benchen installiert nach 8h war halt da Luft zirkulieren konnte etwas Eis um den evap aber in dem fall da einmalig np 

öl ist nur bäää


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2012)

Wenn du es Gasdicht abschließt kannst du es einfach mit trockener Luft oder einem beliebigen anderen (inert-) Gas füllen und gut ist. Aber bekomm das erstmal hin.


----------



## teurorist (18. April 2012)

naja gas dicht ist relativ es sollte keine Luft zirkulieren können und Armaflex mit leichtem Anpressdruck dichtet schon dahingehend ab


----------



## Playa (18. April 2012)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, hast auf anhieb eine feine cpu erwischt. 5,6 sind schon top und wenn sie wirklich 5,8 schafft hast du eine SB Perle.
> Der schnellste 2600k hier im forum schafft meines wissens auch knapp 5,8 Ghz.


Hmmm ... wusste bisher echt nicht, dass das was so besonderes ist. Muß zugeben, bin davon ausgegangen, das um die 5,8 GHz mit einer (single Stage) KoKü problemlos machbar sind mit den 2600K'n ... 
Ich laß im Internet querbet stets von Übertaktungen der CPU mit reiner Luftkühlung über 5 GHz. So ging ich natürlich hochmotiviert von aus, mit meiner KoKü auch an der 6 GHz Marke zu kratzen.

Nunja, man lernt nie aus ... 

Bisweilen fuhr ich das System auf 5,61 GHz (55x 102,0 MHz BCLK). Leider hatte ich nach einer etwas längeren Weile dennoch spontane Bluescreens, die ich mir nicht erklären konnte, wo eine Erhöhung der VCore auch nichtsmehr brachte.

Habe später festgestellt, dass jede Einstellung des BCLKs über 100,5 MHz früher oder später das System crashen würde ..

Jetzt habe ich stabile 5706 MHz  (57x 100,1 MHz) bei 1,60V.



> Scheint ja mit steigender Vcore zu skalieren, also gib ihr ruhig mal 1,65-1,7V um zu schauen ob 5,8+ benchstable laufen ( mehr als ca.1,72 bringt eigentlich auch unter LN2 nichts) , aber nicht 24/7 bitte.
> Auch auf nebenspannungen io,sa,pll achten. .


Ich musste auch mal erschreckend feststellen, als meine KoKü irgendwann unter Systemlast anfing zu fiepen, dass die Temperatur stark einbrach und die KoKü die Temperatur nichtmehr halten konnte. Als die Temp auf -20°C stieg, betätigte ich die Notbremse.
Nächster Start offenbarte mir eine Skalierung der CPU unter starker Last auf 1,744V ! - Kann mir gut Vorstellen, dass irgendwann für die KoKü auch Schluß ist. Ist ja auch schon etwas Betagt das gute Stück .. und doch im recht guten Zustand !  

Nach Absenkung des LLC im BIOS, war die Skalierung der VCore nichtmehr so extrem. Bis 1,68V. Laut der Mach2GT Anzeige, bis ca. -38°C stabil.

5,8 Ghz zu erreichen ist eine Kunst mit dem Mainboard. Wie gesagt, ist alles halb so Schlimm bis zur Multigrenze von 57. Mehr geht leider nicht. Fand im Internet auch 2600er-Kunstwerke, mit einem Multi von 58. Dachte bislang immer, 57 wäre die 'natürliche' Grenze der (K-)Prozessorreihe.

Deshalb mache ich mir da nicht viel Hoffnung, die 5,8 GHz mit diesem Board zu erreichen. Nun, hab die KoKü nicht (nur) aus Benching Gründen angeschafft.  



> Ich persönlich finde einen 24/7 Kokü umbau nicht emphelenswert, du hast immmer kondenswasser bildung und solltest
> nach jedem betrieb darauf achten alles schön trocken zu halten.
> Wie willst du das machen, nach jedem mal - PC aufmachen, kokü abbauen, trocknen, wieder anbauen ? Oder wolltest du alles immer angebaut bellassen?


Die Mach2GT (wie ich erfahren habe) wurde für einen 24/7 Gebrauch konstruiert !
Bei den Sockelkits, die es für das gute Stück gibt, wird immer eine beheizte Platte für die Rückseite des Mainboards mitgeliefert.

Um meine Sockelhalterung samt KoKü zu testen, habe ich den Systemtest auf meinem Arbeitstisch durchgeführt. Die Rückseite war nach kurzer Laufzeit des Systems allein nur im BIOS sehr kalt. Hat nach ausschalten des Systems nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, bis sich erste Kondens gebildet hatte.
Um dem Vorzubeugen wurde eben die beheizte Backplate mitgeliefert.

Desweiteren habe ich trotz Abdichtung um den Sockel rum, zwischen Verdampfereinheit und Mainboard, noch zwei 120er Lüfter in Richtung des Sockels laufen. (Nette spende meines bisherigen Luftkühlers ! )



> Kannst du bitte ein paar bilder machen, zb von Bench-screens mit cpuz ( sehr wichtig) und den Taktraten, das kommt immer gut an, hier sind alle bildergeil.
> Auch bilder von deinem Umbau, z.B. deiner Sockelhalterung würden mich sehr interessieren.
> Hier glauben viele erst etwas von so einer schnellen cpu wenn sie es schwarz auf weis sehen .


Das glaub ich auch ... 
Jedoch bin ich wiederrum sehr "Bilderfaul" .. 

Als ich an der Sockelhalterung dran war, habe ich mir mehrfach gesagt, "_ach schnapp doch eben mal die Kamera und mach ein Foto für deine Freunde ..._" ... naja, kurz auf die schmutzigen Finger geguckt ... "_ach neeee ... später vielleicht. Will meine Kamera nicht verdrecken .._" 

Blöd ich weiß ... 

Tja, da ich keine Bilder vom Halter gemacht habe, versuche ich das Kunstwerk mal mit Worten zu beschreiben (sorry, bin nicht gut in sowas ! ):
Der Sockel ist ein Hybrid aus einem alten "Alpenfön Brocken" Kühler und dem Mach2GT-Sockelkit für Sockel 775.

Vom Alpenfön nahm ich die Rückwandverschraubungen (4 einzelne Gewindegegenstücke zur bisherigen Halterung), die sind recht flexibel einsetzbar. Darauf kam die beheizte Plate des 775-Sockelkits aus der Mach, die ich schön mit der begelieferten Knetgummimasse doppellagig abgedichtet auf die Rückseite des Mainboards verpresst habe. Ein bisschen Heißkleber, fixierte die Rückplatte an den Gewindebolzen der Alpenfönhalterung. Das ganze montiert, wird nochmal gegen die Gehäusewand gedrückt.
Mag sich jetzt nicht sehr "professionell" anhören, erfüllt aber absolut seinen Zweck. 

Sollte ich doch mal wieder zum Ausbau des Mainboards bewegt werden, werde ich mir die Backplate selbst anfertigen. Wir haben eine schöne kleine CNC-Fräse auf der Arbeit, die das schaffen sollte. 
Bisher aber kein Bedarf ... 

Die Front des Sockels ist aus einem Teil der Alpenfönhalterung (Brücke) und einem ausgesägten Stück des 775-Sockelkits am unteren Teil.
Bei der Mach2GT war ein CPU Aufsatz. Diese "Platte" hat einen passend ausgesägten Teil für die CPU Oberfläche.
An zwei Seiten die entsprechenden aussparungen für den bisherigen 775-Sockelhalter. Wird wie von Steinzeit-Sockeln bekannt, einfach nur eingehackt. 
Dieses Plättchen also ist auf den Teil des Sockelkits unten aufgesteckt. Oben dann anschließend die Brücke aus dem Alpenfön draufverschraubt.
Musste vorher noch ein wenig mit einem kleinen Metalplättchen prepariert werden, um an Haltefläche für die CPU Platte zu gewinnen.
Auf dieser Brücke sind noch originale Gewindebohrungen gewesen, die ich mit längeren Schrauben genutzt habe, um das Metalplättchen und damit die CPU-Platte weiter gegen die CPU zu fixieren. Je weiter man die Schrauben reindreht, desto fester sitzt natürlich die CPU-Platte.

*Kurz:* CPU-platte wird unten eingehackt und oben mit der Brücke festgeschraucbt. Macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck, entgegen jeder noch so skeptischen Vorstellung ... 

Nachdem der Verdampfer dann endlich auf der CPU saß, sparte ich nicht zu sehr an der Knetmasse und dichtete alles um die neue Sockelhalterung ab (wie teils auf den Bildern zu sehen).

Das System hat schon einige Stunden Zock-Zeit auf dem Buckel, erstreckt über ca. 1 Woche mittlerweile. Soweit alles trocken und dicht.

Wie erwähnt sorgen die Lüfter vor dem Verdampfer nochmal zusätzlich dafür, das so schnell kein Kondens aussenrum entsteht.
Die Backplate beheizt wie 'original' bei der Mach2GT, schön die Mainboardrückseite, und schützt dort vor Kondens.

Werde in paar Tagen den Verdampfer aber nochmal abnehmen, um neue Wärmeleitpaste aufzutragen, da ich von der Noctua Paste nicht sehr viel hatte und mischen musste.
Dann wird das Gehäuse noch angepasst und endlich zugemacht. 

Muß noch warten bis die Paste eintrifft. Dann kann ich gern nochmal paar Fotos machen. Nur definitiv nicht vor dem Wochenende .. 


Paar Bilder der Baustelle: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*
PS:* Cinebench gab "11.09Punkte" bei 5,7 GHz. Bilder hierzu wie auch CPU-Z werden folgen. 
Bin im Bett vorm Notebook ...  


*
/EDIT:* Hier ist noch was, vom Benchen mit 3DMark 2011, was ich im "Benchmark Thread" gepostet habe:

 3D Mark 2011 @ 5610 MHz


*/EDIT2:* Eben nochmal neu ge-Cinebencht, und das war das Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*/EDIT3*: Neues 3DMark 2011 Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanKFG (30. April 2012)

Respekt. Wie ist der Stromverbrauch und die Lautstärke vom Mach2GT? Noch auszuhalten oder nur mit Headset erträglich?


----------



## Vaykir (30. April 2012)

Dein 2600K scheint ja ne Granate zu sein. Haste mal max Takt probiert? Der ist jetzt schon über 400€ wert


----------



## Playa (30. April 2012)

StefanKFG schrieb:


> Respekt. Wie ist der Stromverbrauch und die Lautstärke vom Mach2GT? Noch auszuhalten oder nur mit Headset erträglich?


Beim hochfahren des Kompressors 460W kurzweilig, dannach pendelt es sich bei etwa 90W ein. Je nachdem wieviel der gerade zu tun hat.  

Lautstärke ist richtig human ! Ehrlich ! Ist nicht viel Lauter als 0-8-15 Lüfter ... hört sich an wie ein kleiner Kühlschrank, absolut nicht störend (für mich), bei Games erst recht nicht, da ich meist entweder über meine Anlage zogge oder über meine guten Kophörer, bei nicht unbedingt immer niedriger Lautsärke ...  

Doch wie erwähnt, ist die Mach2GT für Dauereinsatz konzipiert worden. Von daher, alles was ich gemacht habe, ist sie für den Sockel 1155 anzupassen.
Ausserdem, könnte die mal wieder überholt werden, denn mehr als -62°C im Idle @ 1,6v schafft sie nicht ... bei Vollast bei aktuellen Aussentemperaturen geht die bis auf -45°C auf der Anzeige runter. Neuer höhster Rekord ! 



Vaykir schrieb:


> Dein 2600K scheint ja ne Granate zu sein. Haste  mal max Takt probiert? Der ist jetzt schon über 400€ wert


Schrieb ich schon: Mein Board hat scheinbar Probleme alles über 102 MHz BCLK stabil zu halten, auch bei geringen Taktraten, wird es schnell instabil. Gepostet habe ich den schonmal kurz bei 5,8 GHz, da hatte ich aber noch weit aus weniger Spannung drauf, glaub 1,5 V ... konnte nicht gut gehen ...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (30. April 2012)

Respekt 

Wie du vielleicht noch weißt, war ich erst sehr skeptisch, ob du überhaupt weißt, worauf du dich hier einlässt.
Aber du hast das Thema sehr schnell gut umgesetzt, hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Patrickclouds (1. Mai 2012)

mich wundert es ja, dass die kokü auch unter vollast der cpu noch mit der abwärme klar kommt. 
hut ab die anlage scheint top zu sein und ohne lecks.
überholen brauchst du da momentan ganz sicher nichts 

die gemessenen temperaturen werden nicht stimmen, wobei die meiner meinung nach eh nebensächlich sind. so lange die temperatur auf dem display nicht einbricht und die temperatur bei der anliegenden last immer wärmer wird brauchst du an der anlage nicht rumbasteln.


----------



## teurorist (2. Mai 2012)

des weitern ist sandy eh nicht der kälte skalierer


----------



## Playa (7. Mai 2012)

Dank euch für die Blumen ! 

Habe jetzt vor, in paar Tagen erstmal das Board zu tauschen. Es soll für ein *ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z* weichen.  
Dann werden wir mal sehen, ob Frequenztechnisch noch was mehr geht. Bislang raubte mir das Gigabyte den letzten Nerv ...  
Für Overclockings in diesen Dimensionen, ist das Z68X-UD4 gänzlich ungeeignet ... 

... mit dem ASUS will ich auch mal Triple-Channel Triple-SLI für mich ausprobieren, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte ...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Mai 2012)

Triplechannel mit einem Board, das nur Dualchannel kann? 

Oder meinst du diese komischen Mischmodi


----------



## Playa (7. Mai 2012)

Nein, ich meine schon was ich schrieb !  ;)

 LINK 

Zitat: *Supports NVIDIA® 3-Way SLI™ Technology

---

*Test: ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z

Zitat 2: *Ein weiteres positives Merkmal des Maximus IV Extreme-Z ist die sehr  gute Eignung für Triple-SLI- oder Triple-Crossfire-Setups. Egal ob ein,  zwei oder drei Grafikkarten zum Einsatz kommen, das Maximus IV Extreme  ist darauf abgestimmt und bietet eine gute Umsetzung.


*Das ist 'mit' ein Grund, warum mich das Board so interessiert. Zudem liest man nicht unbedingt schlechtes im (Extreme-)Overclocking Bereich über dieses Board !*

*Noch ist es allerdings nicht gekauft, gute 'Alternativvorschläge' nehme ich drum noch gerne an !* 


/EDIT: *Ach schwachsin !   Ich habe mich mit Triple-SLI vertan ... nix Triple-Channel ... ach ich steh heut irgendwie nebenmir !


----------



## teurorist (7. Mai 2012)

warten auf das maximus 5 formular wenn es 3x sli sein muss


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Mai 2012)

Das hat aber mit Triple-Channel nix zu tun Playa 

Triple-SLI -> 3 Grafikkarten im SLI
Triple-Channel -> RAM mit 3 Speicherkanälen


----------



## Playa (7. Mai 2012)

Ja ! 

Hab gerade den Beitrag korrigiert/bearbeitet ... ach, war heut ein langer Tag ! 

Danke trotzdem für die Korrektur !  

'Natürlich' meinte ich Triple-SLI !


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Mai 2012)

Kann ich verstehen, der Montag schlägt immer hart zu 

Ich freu mich schon auf deine Ergebnisse 

Wer weiß, vielleicht skalieren die 3 Kärtchen mit einem Sandy bei 5,7GHz viel besser als in irgendwelchen Tests bei meist 4,5GHz


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Mai 2012)

5,7GHz, und das stabil?! Oo
Da hat sich die Kokü aber echt gelohnt  (gut, nicht dass man die Leistung für irgendwas bräuchte, aber es ist schon wirklich beeindruckend^^.)


----------



## Playa (9. Mai 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> 5,7GHz, und das stabil?! Oo
> Da hat sich die Kokü aber echt gelohnt  (gut, nicht dass man die Leistung für irgendwas bräuchte, aber es ist schon wirklich beeindruckend^^.)


 Doch, dieser Sprung macht sich bei Spielen wie BF3 z.B. von 4,5 auf >5,5 GHz schon bemerkbar ! Habe ich hier irgendwo im Thread schon geschildert, dass BF3 nun sogar mit höheren Settings @6040x1080 flüssiger läuft.

Mal sehen was das neue MoBo noch so erlaubt. Bin recht zuversichtlich, dass ich die 5,8 GHz noch stabil (bzw. ~übrhaupt~  hin-)bekomme !


----------



## Playa (5. Juni 2012)

So mal ein kleines Update:

Rechner seit ein paar Tagen ausserfunktion, da CPU raus und 'endlich' neue Wärmeleitpaste (Noctua NT-H1) drauf kommt.
Wird noch Stückchen besser abgedichtet und ein neuer Elko wurde drangelötet, der auch der richtigen Kapazität entspricht.
(Siehe ehem. Bilder auf Seite 11 !).

Der originale ist mir damals bei der Montage des selbstgebastelten Sockels leider weggerissen. Musste mit einem etwas anderen dann provisorisch weitermachen.

Habe im Nachhinein dann den richtigen bestellt, kam jedoch nicht zu den wieder dranzulöten. Zudem war mir das recht viel Arbeit und der Rechner lief ja schließlich einwandfrei.   

Nun, vermutlich wird das auch nicht viel mehr bringen mit dem hier, aber dann ist der eben der Richtigkeit-Halbar dran ...  



Am Kompressor habe ich was interessantes vor:

Ich habe für mich feststellen können, als ich die Seitentüren des Mach2GT Gehäuses geöffnet habe, dass sich die Kühlleistung um ca. 6°C gebessert hat.
Sowie auch, dass der Kompressor selbst sehr heiß war (kennt man zwar auch vom Kühlschrank, aber dieses Ausmaß war mir neu ...    ).

Mir ist schon wohl bewusst, dass die Temperatur irgendwohin weg muß. 
Doch wie wirkt es sich aus, wenn ich die Temperatur des Kompressors selbst noch weiter senke ?

Klar wird dieser Fakt den KoKü-Bauern hier im Forum nur ein kleines lächeln ins Gesicht malen ... 
Nun, wie schon erwähnt, ich 'lerne' noch auf diesem Gebiet !  

Also weiter ...

Hab mich kurz darauf im Internet kundig gemacht, ob schon irgendwelche User sich dessen angenommen haben,
Bin dann auf Modifikationen von Lüftern gestoßen, die wohl auf 6V liefen und gegen leistungsfähigere 12V Lüfter ersetzt wurden.
Ich selbst habe deren Spannung noch nicht nachgemessen, vielleicht stimmt's ja.

Nichtsdestotrotz ...

Was ich mir nun gedacht habe ist recht simpel. Ich möchte einfach einen Druchzug von einer Seite des Kompressors zur Anderen erzeugen.
Dazu habe ich mir mal 16x 120mm Lüfter von Arctic (F12) für wenig Geld besorgt.
Die Höhe des Kompressorgehäuses beträgt ziemlich genau 240mm. Das sind zwei 120mm Lüfter übereinandergekachelt.

Davon werden 6 weitere in die Seite gepflastert und voilá ! Man hat eine Gehäusewand aus Lüftern.   
Nach hinten hin ragen die jedoch etwa 10 - 15mm raus, was jedoch dort zu verschmerzen wäre...

Die andere Seite genauso, nur eben in entgegengerichteter Pusterichtung.   

Diese Lüfter werden entsprechend verkabelt und mit einem Potentiometer in der Drehzahl dynamisch regulierbar sein.

Um das ganze abzurunden, habei ich im Anschluß daran vor, Lüftergitter an die 16 Lüfter zu befestigen, damit nicht unbedingt was quer durch das Mach2-Gehäuse katapultiert wird und evtl. noch was beschädigt, oder man sich gar selbst noch dran verletzt. 
Nun, aber um erhlich zu sein, ist das für mich Zweitrangig, und wird erst nach 'Erfolg' durchgeführt ... 


Bilder und Ergebnisse werde ich dann im Anschluß posten, falls jemand interesse haben sollte ..  


... und bitte, stempelt mich nicht als '~ganz durchgeknallt~' ab !


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Juni 2012)

Wieso duchgeknallt, wenn ich das Geld übrig hätte würd ich das glatt nachbauen 

Also ich bin gespannt was bei deiner Kokü-Kühlungsaktion rauskommt, auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Glück


----------



## Playa (8. Juni 2012)

Kleiner Zwischenstand:

Die erste Lüfterwand, bestehend aus 8x 120mm Lüftern, habe ich nun fertig.
Sie ist z.Zt. nur angelehnt und noch nicht fest an der KoKü befestigt.

Einen kleinen Benchrun habe ich auch schon gestartet. Mit Lüfterwand beträgt die Temperatur am Display der Mach2GT unter Last -60°C (bei aktuellen Aussentemperaturen). Stelle ich diese weg und lasse das Mach2GT Gehäuse einfach nur offen, sind's -54°C.

Somit ein Temperaturunterschied von netten 6°C.

Zum Benchen, nutzte ich Cinebench 11.5 (mehrere Durchläufe) sowie, 3DMark 2011.
Nichts weltbewegendes, war aber schon nett anzusehen.

Die Lautstärke ist aber verblüffend 'positiv' ausgefallen. 
Man hört die Lüfter nahezu nicht. Was ich stattdessen weiterhin warnehme, ist das recht angenehme Geräusch des Kompressors.  

Ich erhoffe mir nicht mehr viel durch die andere Lüfterwandseite in Saugrichtung, die ich noch die Tage aufstellen und zusammenbauen werde.

Was ebenfalls noch interessant ist, ist die Tatsache, dass sich der Kompressor z.Zt. sogar mit der Hand (tatsächlich) anfassen lässt !  
Zuvor hat man sich fasst die Finger dran verbrannt. 


Noch was: Die Benchruns waren nicht über eine lange Zeit, auch habe ich noch kein Prime getestet.
Werde mich dem Ganzen intensiver widmen, sobald die zweite Lüfterwand steht.


Ein paar Bilder hierzu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(-64°C [laut Anzeige] waren kurz nach dem Win7 Start. Ging später langsam auf -60°C hoch..)


Rechnerisch verbrauchen die (8x) Lüfter 14,4W insg.
Einer ist mit 12V/0,15A angegeben.

Steht die andere Seite, wärens dann 28,8W in der Theorie.

Werde es dann noch kurz mit einem (recht einfachen) Strommessgerät nachprüfen.


----------



## Playa (10. Juni 2012)

i7 2600K schwer verletzt:

Verursacht durch einen unachtsamen Fehler, habe ich die CPU unheilbar beschädigt.
Ist derzeit nur noch auf einem Kern lauffähig (@ 5,70 GHz    ), andernfalls erhalte ich einen Bluescreen of Death (mit "Machine Check Exception").
Die CPU habe ich bereits auf einem anderen Board getestet. Kurzfristig, habe ich mir gestern noch schnell einen i3-2100 aus dem Computerladen, in dem ich auch arbeite geholt, der erstmal die Zeit zur neuen CPU überbrücken soll. (<- war das einzige was die gerade da hatten ... )

Wie es passiert ist: 
Ähnlich, wie schon einst, verdanke ich es u.A. meinem lieben, und supertollen Gigabyte Board ! - Ja, Gigabyte baut NUR hochqualitative Markenprodukte ... 
Was die bei diesem (Fehlgriff von..) Board gerissen hat, weiß ich erhlich nicht.

Sobald man im BIOS Settings einstellt, die nicht mehr stabil oder gar lauffähig sind, testet wohl das Board jene und stellt evtl. irgendwas ein ... (so scheint es zumindest).
Von aussen sieht es nur so aus: AN - AUS - kurz wieder AN - ... wieder AUS - ... wieder AN und wieder AUS ... (usw.²)   

... toll natürlich, dass der Kompressor versucht dem AN-AUS Rythmus zu folgen ... echt super !  

Mitterlweile spart wohl jeder ... selbst ein CMOS-Jumper ist nicht vorhanden, geschweige denn ein Schalter dafür. 
... also muß man sich über die Batterie verhelfen, die man so mal eben zwischen den engsitzenden Grafikkarten versucht rauszupulen.
Nein, geht nicht ... Grafikkarte muß dafür mal wieder raus ...

Ok, genung Frust drüber ausgelassen ... 

Neues Board war eh geplant, nun aber auch eine neue CPU  ...


Nun zum Kernproblemfall: Der Kompressor lief während einer dieser An-Aus-Prozeduren nicht mit an. Stattdessen jedoch die Lüfter dessen ... da die Lüfter des Kompressors sonst auch gering hörbar waren, realisierte ich nicht, dass das Teil überhaupt nicht mitlief ...

Erst als Windoff beim Booten hängen blieb, senkte ich meinen Blick auf die Anzeige des Kompressors ... (+) 20° ! @1,60V ...  

Die nächsten Anläufe verursachten schon den "Bluescreen of Death", CPU raus .. und gesehen was ich zu sehen erwartete ..
Kondens ... wunderschön unterhalb der CPU und 'im' Sockel ...

Alles gesäubert, getrocknet perfekt neu abgedichtet über mehrere Ebenen (besser als vorher ), allerdings alles vergebens ...  


Einzig was hilft, ist die Kerne bis auf einen einzigen abzuschalten. Windows fährt hoch, zweite Grafikkarte wie auch mein PCI-IDE Controller wird nicht erkannt ... 

Der neue, provisorische i3-2100 läuft ohne mucken. Mein SLI-Compound sowie der genannte PCI-IDE Controller werden anstandslos erkannt.

Games laufen soweit ohne nenneswerten Unterschied (.. zum Glück ! ), leichtes Übertakten war nur über den BCLK bis auf 108,9 MHz möglich (~ 3375 MHz), VCore von 1,175V auf 1,090V gesenkt. [... der i3 läuft auch am Kompressor] 

Temperatur laut Anzeige bei Vollast ->  ( "-67°C" mit der zuvor berichteten, jedoch nicht abgeschlossenen, KoKü-Kü-Mod    )




- - - - - - -


*R.I.P.  i7-2600K @5,70 GHz ...  *


 - - - - - - -​





So, genug getrauert ! 

Gerne nehme ich neue CPU Vorschläge an ! 
Ivy-Bridge (Sockel 1155) soll ja bekannterweise ~nicht-so~ Kompressortauglich sein was OC angeht ...  

Jemand Vorschläge ? 



PS: KoKü-Kü-Mod mache ich natürlich weiter ...


----------



## Rayd (5. Juli 2012)

Hey Playa,

ich kann dir nur empfehlen deine Kokü unabhängig vom Computer zu starten, sprich manuel mit einem Schalter zu versehen und bei ~-33°C 
den Rechner einzuschalten. Somit verhinderts du das oben geschilderte Probelm 
Die Mach 2 GT einen Sicherheitsmechanismus, der verhindert das der NL11F gegen Druck auf der HD-Seite anläuft um Schäden an den Motor-wicklungen zu verhindern... (ich meine sobald Verdichter angelaufen 360sek cd)

Wenn du Fragen oder Probleme hast kannst mir gern ne PM schreibe, ich betreibe seit 7 Jahren eine Kokü @ 24/7


----------



## Alex89 (5. Juli 2012)

Rayd schrieb:


> Hey Playa,
> 
> ich kann dir nur empfehlen deine Kokü unabhängig vom Computer zu starten, sprich manuel mit einem Schalter zu versehen und bei ~-33°C
> den Rechner einzuschalten. Somit verhinderts du das oben geschilderte Probelm
> ...


 
der verdichter der mach 2 gt ist nicht für schweranlauf geeignet  das heisst wenn er ausgeschalten wird und direkt wieder versucht wird ihn zum laufen zu bringen, schafft der motor des verdichters es nicht gegen den noch hohen verflüssigungsdruck anzulaufen... erst wenn ein gewisser druckausgleich erreicht ist lässt sich der verdichter wieder zum betrieb überreden 

wenn er nicht anläuft schaltet dass klixon am verdichter ab, dies ist für übertemperatur und zu hohe stromaufnahme da... in beiden fällen schaltet es ab und verdichter läuft nicht  

wenn du die startereinheit gegen schweranlauf tauschst (mit kondensator) dann läuft er immer an 

gruß alex


----------



## Rayd (16. Juli 2012)

Alex89 schrieb:


> der verdichter der mach 2 gt ist nicht für schweranlauf geeignet  das heisst wenn er ausgeschalten wird und direkt wieder versucht wird ihn zum laufen zu bringen, schafft der motor des verdichters es nicht gegen den noch hohen verflüssigungsdruck anzulaufen... erst wenn ein gewisser druckausgleich erreicht ist lässt sich der verdichter wieder zum betrieb überreden
> 
> wenn er nicht anläuft schaltet dass klixon am verdichter ab, dies ist für übertemperatur und zu hohe stromaufnahme da... in beiden fällen schaltet es ab und verdichter läuft nicht
> 
> ...


 
hey alex89,

deine Aussage ist nicht ganz korrekt zwar ist der NL11F der MAch2 gt auch mit einem klixon versehen aber die Mach 2 GT- Steuerung die ja über die Power SW am Mobo ist, lässt einen erneuten Start auch nicht zu. D.h. selbst wenn ich den Verdichter nur 6sec laufen lassse (und somit noch keine wirklich starken druckdifferenzen hab) verhindert die Steuerung ein erneutes aus/ einschalten für 360sek.
Es ist auch nicht zu empfehlen dier Starteinheit zu tauschen, da du hier das Risiko eingehst die Startwicklungen des Verdichters zu grillen 

Gruß
     Rayd


----------



## Alex89 (18. Juli 2012)

Rayd schrieb:


> hey alex89,
> 
> deine Aussage ist nicht ganz korrekt zwar ist der NL11F der MAch2 gt auch mit einem klixon versehen aber die Mach 2 GT- Steuerung die ja über die Power SW am Mobo ist, lässt einen erneuten Start auch nicht zu. D.h. selbst wenn ich den Verdichter nur 6sec laufen lassse (und somit noch keine wirklich starken druckdifferenzen hab) verhindert die Steuerung ein erneutes aus/ einschalten für 360sek.
> Es ist auch nicht zu empfehlen dier Starteinheit zu tauschen, da du hier das Risiko eingehst die Startwicklungen des Verdichters zu grillen
> ...


ich hab mir nur das bild von der offenen mach2gt angeschaut und da sieht man dass am verdichter kein kondensator vorhanden ist -> kondensator für schweranlauf (expansionsventil), ein klixxon hat jeder 230v-verdichter gegen übertemperatur und überstrom 

die wicklungen sind immer die gleichen im verdichter... habe schon genug aufgeflext und durchgemessen 

dann meinst du wohl die einschaltverzögerung... die is mit der größte rotz der in der kältetechnik erfunden wurde... 30sek oda 1 min ok aber nich 360sek 

zu deinen 6sek mit druckdifferenz... selbst nach 3sek betrieb laufen die meisten verdichter für leichtanlauf nicht mehr an wenn sie kurz aus und wieder eingeschalten werden 
alles schon getestet während meiner ausbildungszeit zum kältetechniker 

gruß alex


----------

